# PSD2HTML Tutorials gesucht



## littlefish (27. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Community,

weiß einer von euch wo ich gute PSD2HTML Tutorials finde. 
Am besten man bekommt eine Vorlage, diese soll dann nachgebildet werden.
Danke für eure Antworten

Gruß

littlefish


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
http://designm.ag/resources/converting-psd-to-html/
http://net.tutsplus.com/tag/psd-to-html/

kannste mal durcharbeiten.
Nur wenn du CSS und HTML gut beherrscht sind solche Tutorials eigentlich nicht notwendig.
Den grundsätzlich macht man das was mit CSS umsetzbar ist auch mit CSS. Und für den Rest nimmst du halt Bilder.

Grüße


----------

